# Speckled Feeder Roaches



## Slateman (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi all Lizard people. I was just looking at Speckled Feeder Roaches available from Herp shop. Do you guys thing they are good idea?


----------



## wattso (Jan 16, 2004)

They are great for turtles!


----------



## Slateman (Jan 16, 2004)

How they work?


----------



## basketcase (Jan 16, 2004)

*.*

thinking about gettin some lizards jan ???

i have some woodies, u just leave em in a secure plastic tub, give em a hiding place and some carrot/rabbit pellets to feed on 

ps. this is jono - new account :wink: 

cheers, jono


----------



## bkgone (Jan 16, 2004)

this is weird didnt i start this post?


----------



## Slateman (Jan 16, 2004)

Back to my question, Do anybody have this feeder? how that work? Can you use it if you go for short holiday?


----------



## wattso (Jan 16, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Back to my question, Do anybody have this feeder? how that work? Can you use it if you go for short holiday?



Im not sure exactly what you mean slatey??? :? If you mean will they be ok while your away, I think so, yes............are you refering to the roaches themselves or some kind of roach dispensing device?


----------



## Amy (Jan 16, 2004)

lol. Wasn't BK the one who asked about the specled roaches? I am confused now. lol.

Slatey~ The speckled feeder roaches are cockroaches and not an actual feeding device.


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi guys,
Bkgone started the thread "woodies"
Slateman started the thread "speckled feeder roaches"

* Jan *
They are just a species of cockroach that are easy to keep/breed and are a great food item for many lizards. Herpshop has a care sheet on keeping/breeding these roaches on their website that you may find informative. 

Anyway to answer your question,
Feeding large quantities to maintain constant food supply while you are away would not be the best idea for several reasons.

* 1. * You dont want them to over feed.

* 2. * You should keep an eye on them while feeding to avoid rival competition, fighting over food etc.

* 3. * You could come home to find that many roaches have hidden in cracks and crevices within the enclosure, perhaps even laying eggs.

I think the best thing to do would be have a close friend or family member (preferably somebody with knowledge of herps) over to feed them if you were to go on a holiday. This would be a much wiser proceedure because not only will they be fed adequately, but they could be watched and examined for many signs while you are away. This will make your return home much more easier concerning your herps if you have a herp sitter that can easily identify and describe any ill healths, non feeders, breeding behaviours etc.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 16, 2004)

Aha Now I have got it.
I had the impression from the name that the Speckled Feeder Roaches is some device to feed lizards with roaches automaticaly. Idiot me.
Since I have not any lizards I am not experianced with this type of things.
Reason why I do not have any lizards is my upsence for few days here and there and I am not able to feed ewery day. Snakes do not need that much care like lizards.
I heard that Speckled Feeder Roaches from reptile shop are sold in some tubes they stay in .
My stupid brain was hoping for easier way to feed.
Looks like I have wrong idea here.
By the way, how the roaches stay in tube? I would imagin that they will run all ower the place.


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Jan 16, 2004)

Oops 
I thought you might of wanted to let loose a large amount of roaches in the enclosure untill you return home. 
Silly me lol


----------



## Slateman (Jan 16, 2004)

Lol Freak that could easily happened with my skil about lizards. What they mean about the roaches staying in the tube?


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Jan 16, 2004)

To maintain the roaches inside the tubs you paint a ring around the upper level inside of the holding container with fluon ADI or vaseline creating a border line that the roaches can not climb past. They are then restricted inside the tub without fear of losing them while taking some out for feeding.


----------



## wattso (Jan 16, 2004)

They naturally hide in any dark place, so the tube is it. Did you mean the easy roach/cricket feeder/dispenser? http://store.yahoo.com/pet-king/pt351.html


----------



## Slateman (Jan 16, 2004)

I just read adwertisement in Herp shop, teling they stay in tube.


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Jan 16, 2004)

I think they are talking about fluon spray to keep them in the tub. From what I remember reading the caresheet awhile ago they use egg cartons for hides not tubes such as inner toilet rolls.


----------



## neven (Jan 16, 2004)

yeh i buy them every month from the herp shop.... found they are alot easier to keep than crickets and they are alot cheaper too.... and you cant kill them.... i went away for two weeks and forgot to give the roaches any food... came back and they where still all fine just as i left them....
nev


----------



## bkgone (Jan 16, 2004)

frontosas right about this thread not being mine but i wrote "speckled feeder roaches form herp shop"


----------



## Slateman (Jan 17, 2004)

Freak they seling them in carton you say. Are they safely packed inside so you do not get roaches infested house? Dont they manage to get out from carton in time?


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Jan 17, 2004)

No I meant the carton is what they use for hides. 
They stack egg cartons on top of each other to give levels in the holding container to add more surface area room. 

I'm not sure what they use to freight them to customers as I am yet to purchase from them but I would imagine that they are packed well as the "herp shop" do get quite alot of positive feedback about their service.


----------



## _popp_ (Jan 17, 2004)

The roaches come packed in tubes n cartons once there opened they need to be put into a plastic tub with fluon around the top to stop escapees,left in an open tube or carton they will escape.They are great as the lizards love them but you must maintain them & use a regular coat of fluon on the tubs or the buggers go everywhere,even if they do escape they dont appear to breed well in a domestic house like cockies.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks Popp that was my concern. House infestation.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 17, 2004)

i know of a feeder for crickets. u put them in the rock and they come out. i do that sometimes with my beardie before school


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 17, 2004)

Slatey I think my roaches setup is in my gallery, well, a few pics of it anyway


----------



## Slateman (Jan 17, 2004)

So are you buying them from herp shop Africa? And if you can tell me if the price is right for quantity you getting from them.


----------



## bkgone (Jan 17, 2004)

i just ordered some 10mm and 25mm ones and they should be here on tuesday


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah Slatey, I am buying from the Herp shop regularly. They are excellent value for money, (much cheaper than crickets), and you get heaps of them. I swear my lizards prefer them to crickets too. When I first tried changing to roaches from crickets I thought I would have trouble with the transition but no way! From the first roach I threw in they loved them.
The other thing you mentioned, (or it may have been someone else,lol, was transport. While I am fairly local to the Herp Shop and pick mine up I have been out there when he is packing them for freighting and I can tell you if I was ordering mail order I would be very happy with the way they are packed


----------



## Slateman (Jan 18, 2004)

OK Africa. That will take out my planing to order them with return address to my next door naighbour.
Thanks for all this information everybody.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 19, 2004)

*Hi, We are the Rodent Ranchers in SA. We are looking to diverify into other foods for Reptiles, Amphibians, Beardies, Turtles etc., Is anyone interested in buying Crickets, Mealworms or Speckled Feeder Roaches(Woodies).?????? :?: *


----------



## bkgone (Jan 20, 2004)

hey i feed carrots and dog buiscuits to my roaches is this all they need?


----------

